# Interesante recopilatorio



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Feb 2018)

El forero Gangrel ha hecho recopilatorio de alguno de los Blogs de la difunta web Misandria.info , que analiza temas hombre-mujer, psicología femenina, nuevas sociedades debido al cambio hombre-mujer, MGTOW, etc.

Y Pseudoalfa lo mismo de los escritos del ático

*Más de 1000 paginas entre los 2 enlaces

ENLACE 1 - 865 paginas de la web difunta Misandria*

Blog misandria.info

Vale la pena que lo bajeis porque en 4 días estará desaparecido. Son 865 paginas

*ENLACE 2 - 508 paginas de recopilatorio del ático*

Corpus Atiquense A4.pdf - Google Drive

Indice del enlace 1:

1.-La curva de la betaizacion
8.-5 factores que han arruinado a la mujer actual
14.-Señor premio de consolacion
19.-Las mujeres en su mejor momento prefieren a los hombres averiados
23.-Del "Alfa Fucks, Beta Bucks" al "Alfa Fucks, Beta Sucks, State Bucks"
26.-Previsiones geopolíticas para la próxima generación. Consecuencias de las coñocracias occidentales
30.-Siento destruir vuestras ilusiones
33.-Estamos en DEFCOCK 3
39.-La estrategia reproductiva de la mujer actual
43.-El nacimiento de un nuevo MGTOW
45.-Calculo numerico en una discriminacion por temas genitales
48.-El día que comencé a recurrir al sexo prepago
50.-Una mujer sale tan satisfecha de una sala de fiestas como un
hombre de un burdel.
54.-La pirámide de la socialización.
57.-No dejes que tu relación con las mujeres afecte el resto de tu
vida.
61.-Marca MGTOW:
63.-El Sigma:
65.-Adáptate o muere (El anunciado ocaso del tradicionalismo).
69.-"No eres quién para juzgarme"
71.-La nueva economía en el modelo feminazi.
78.-El Hombre Bueno.
82.-Respuesta de RBK a la “Academia de la Masculinidad”
89.-La Gran Regresión.
95.-¿Es MGTOW una ingeniería social?
99.-Ginocentrismo.
108.-Causas demográficas del lorealismo en España.
114.-Lo que les espera a los hombres en el matrimonio.
118.-La razón por la que MGTOW seguirá creciendo.
121.-8 pasos que debes seguir cuando te dejen.
125.-La libertad de vivir fuera de la Fantasía.
129.-¿Es Rusia un país atrasado?
133.-Pagafantismo everywhere (La epidemia del año 2015).
138.-Razones por las que ignorar a las mujeres es la opción más
saludable para los hombres hoy en día
146.-Lo que quieren ellas a los 30.
149.-Razones por las que los hombres no deberían de casarse con
mujeres mayores de 30 años.
153.-Los Caballeros Oscuros: La élite de los MGTOW (I)
158.-MGTOW y la indiferencia.
162.-Tu valor en este mundo depende de lo que seas capaz de
aportarle a los demás.
165.-Todo es ofensivo.
173.-Los Jinetes del Gatoapocalipsis.
180.-La era post-matrimonial.
186.-Mi Lexus LS 400 del 97
188.-La huelga de matrimonio la iniciaron las mujeres.
189.-Introducción a MGTOW - por Sandman.
197.-Métodos de autoprotección - La cámara es tu amiga.
200.-Vivir sin cargas.
206.-18 incómodas verdades sobre las relaciones de hoy en día:
210.-Manosfera y activismo.
219.-El mercado del coño. Una aproximación desde la teoría
económica clásica
228.-Algunas reflexiones sobre MGTOW.
233.-El precio del coño: Matriz coste beneficio.
240.-Resumen de las más típicas técnicas de reprobación utilizadas
por los feministas.
251.-El aspecto más desagradable de la mujer actual.
255.-Feminismo y carrusel de pollas, sin fantas no hay loreal.
263.-Rebajando el matrimonio.
268.-Café, copa y puro. Por qué existe el doble estándar sobre las
golfas y los ligones (y por qué es correcto).
270.-La rebelión del hombre Nos creemos especiales.
273.-5 errores de concepto sobre MGTOW.
281.-Seducción, juego, alfas y betas: una perspectiva MGTOW.
286.-La necesidad de un espacio sólo para hombres.
290.-Matrimonio y divorcio.
294.-"No se puede generalizar"
297.-La vida de un hombre y una mujer en Occidente...
301.-Novios McRollo's McAuto.
307.-La viuda del alfa.
310.-El amor de tu vida es una ilusión.
313.-La contradicción de buscar sexo esporádico mientras se
propugnan los valores tradicionales.
319.-El mono y la bolsa de gominolas.
323.-Hombres "antifeminazis".
327.-Café, copa y puro. Hierro
333.-No se puede tener dos patrones a la vez.
334.-Matrimonio 2.0.
337.-Alfas, Dieces y la Línea de Corte.
343.-La leyenda del unicornio.
345.-Fundamentos de la píldora roja.
352.-Machismo en un mundo sin hombres.
355.-Como descubrí MGTOW.
359.-El instinto sexual.
368.-Esta es tu píldora roja, Neo.
377.-¿Busca la Manosphera una solución?
381.-¿Por qué la joven promesa del Manchester United está en el
camino correcto?
387.-Ne moya problema (I)
388.-Ne moya problema (II)
392.-A la hipergamia no le importa…
395.-Una clase de historia en el Siglo XXIII.
400.-16. CABALLERO OSCURO
406.-Ella siempre va a estar buscando algo mejor.
408.-Algunas diferencias generales entre MRA y MGTOW
410.-La caducidad de las mujeres. La oxitocina.
416.-Nunca discutas con Femitrolls.
421.-Filosofía del foro MGTOW.
427.-Ucrania: Primera guerra del feminazismo.
438.-El aislamiento de la píldora roja.
442.-Conversos Circunstanciales.
449.-Café, copa y puro. Los Dieciséis Mandamientos Del Coño.
458.-Las 4 fases de la infidelidad femenina.
468.-Las edades de la mujer de hoy.
471.-La ideología micoñista.
474.-The End Game.
478.-Café, copa y puro #backtothekitchen.
483.-¿Qué pasó con los hombres que merecen la pena?
487.-Equipaje emocional.
489.-Los hombres que abandonan la plantación.
492.-Las 5 Etapas del Despertar del Pagafantas.
500.-Independencia emocional = Winning.
504.-Las leyes de Spengler.
510.-Mujeres que conviene evitar.
517.-El sabio
521.-Hombres y mujeres en sociedad
525.-Haz de tu tranquilidad una prioridad.
527.-El fracaso de las asociaciones Pro derechos de los Hombres y la
diferencia con MGTOW.
532.-Carruseleo + Feminazismo = Fin de la civilización. ¿Formar una
familia? Antes piensa bien en donde te metes.
534.-¿De tal palo tal astilla? Me temo que sí.
536.-Las 11 no tan sutiles diferencias entre una mujer joven y
atractiva, y una burravieja chocha y arrugada.
540.-No somos los técnicos.
543.-Estar solo vs. sentirse solo (I)
549.-La sociedad se autodestruye
553.-La existencia del hombre en un mundo Feministoide.
558.-Siempre recordaré a la esposa de mi juventud.
563.-Introducción a MGTOW. Los Hombres QUE SIGUEN SU PROPIO
CAMINO.
572.-No hay Hombres.
576.-Cambio de roles y táctica a seguir ante él (I)
580.-Cambio de roles y táctica a seguir ante él (II)
589.-Cambio de roles y táctica a seguir ante él (III)
596.-El amor y las relaciones.
600.-Los empujacarritos.
601.-Discriminación Positiva.
608.-El cine actual y la mujer pegapatadas.
612.-El auge de la heterofobia.
615.-“Ahora ya somos libres”
618.-Sin fantas no hay loreal. El bueno, el feo y el malo (malote).
622.-El CapitalFeminismo.
626.-Diccionario de la Manosfera en ESPAÑOL (I)
635.-Diccionario de la Manosfera en ESPAÑOL (II)
642.-Diccionario de la Manosfera en Español (III)
649.-No todas las mujeres son así - Not All Women Are Like That
(NAWALT)
651.-La innovación de la soledad.
655.-La soledad de la Jefa.
664.-La japonización de Occidente, parte I: Hipergamia.
669.-La japonización de Occidente, parte II: Hiperputificación
673.-La oxitocina y las mujeres rotas.
677.-Feminización en las aulas.
684.-Accionando desde la Matrix: El curioso caso de Neo Unplugged.
689.-La mirada de las mil pollas.
692.-Carta a alguien que una vez conocí.
695.-"El pasado no importa"
698.-Por qué los futuros divorciados no me van a dar ninguna pena.
700.-Los MGTOW o como ponerle nombre a algo que ya existía.
702.-El mundo de las mujeres.
705.-Bigotudas por el mundo.
714.-Hibristofilia.
716.-Novios de comida rápida.
722.-Divinity: Monguerismo catódico teñido de rosa.
727.-Pregunta para Hombres: Como prefieres las cosas ¿Cómo eran
antes o como son ahora?
733.-La venganza se sirve fría.
738.-Feria de moustruas
740.-Replicantes
744.-La invasión de las Charos.
746.-De peces y bicicletas.
748.-La Señora Boda vs La Señora Esposa
752.-Soltero de oro vs Solterona amargada.
754.-Albundismo: ataraxia eunuca en Femimatrix.
758.-EL EUNUCO": RESULTADOS DE PREDICAR LA PALABRA.
762.-Otro ladrillo en el Muro.
767.-Clasificación de mujeres en función de la edad, para formar una
familia.
773.-La huida hacia adelante del feminismo.
777.-Imaginaos como sería el mundo... si nadie les hiciese caso.
783.-Las hormigas, las abejas y el árbol.
790.-Mujeres del Siglo XXI.
797.-Feminazismo y Prostitución.
802.-10 errores que los hombres cometen con el matrimonio.
808.-Qué hacer ante las exigencias de asistencia y protección de las
mujeres.
810.-El Empujacarrista.
815.-Los Salvadoncellas
824.-Generación de oro.
828.-Yo, minoría absoluta.
831.-Fidelidad vs Lealtad.
835.-Apartheid a las españolas y filtros para evitar una extranjera
"españolizada".
838.-La diferencia entre 32 y 21.
843.-La muerte del novio formal.
848.-Fantasía carruselera: Casarse 3 días antes de cumplir 30 años.
850.-Tipos de Feminismo: "El feminismo bueno" y el "feminismo
malo"
851.-Porqué el modelo sexual feminista no beneficia a los hombres.
Disección en 7 puntos
853.-El denostado macho beta: La clave del progreso.
854.-El hombre Post Feminista
856.-La destrucción de la familia y el colapso de la civilización tal y
como la conocemos.
862.-La Ley de Briffault.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Feb 2018)

Subamos el jilo


----------



## atxta (9 Feb 2018)

bajando el pdf


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Feb 2018)

atxta dijo:


> bajando el pdf



Eso es lo que se debe hacer;

y difundir!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Feb 2018)

Subida temporal del hilo


----------



## Maxinquaye (12 Feb 2018)

Tantas palabras para decir algo que se puede resumir en apenas tres frases.


----------



## Melas (19 Feb 2018)

gracias

(es que no encuentro el boton de thanks)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Feb 2018)

Melas dijo:


> gracias
> 
> (es que no encuentro el boton de thanks)



Creo que lo tendras a partir de un determinado numero de mensajes


----------



## Xaki-navaja (2 Mar 2018)

Gran aporte...Una pena que se cerrara el foro sin previo aviso


----------



## MTJohnny (2 Mar 2018)

Magnífico aporte, amigo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Mar 2018)

Reflotemos para que podais ir difunediendo...


----------



## calzonazos (30 Mar 2018)

Reflote sano de este hilo de kareem sobrevaloradisimo jabbar


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (30 Mar 2018)

cesard dijo:


> Un anónimo ha hecho recopilatorio de alguno de los Blogs de la difunta web Misandria.info , que analiza temas hombre-mujer, psicología femenina, nuevas sociedades debido al cambio hombre-mujer, MGTOW, etc.
> 
> Dejo aquí el enlace:
> 
> ...



No fue ningún anónimo, fui yo quien hice ese recopilatorio y quien lo subió. De hecho debería haber un hilo por el foro (si es que no lo han borrado), con los enlaces de descarga, tu te currastes el índice creo recordar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Mar 2018)

Gangrel dijo:


> No fue ningún anónimo, fui yo quien hice ese recopilatorio y quien lo subió. De hecho debería haber un hilo por el foro (si es que no lo han borrado), con los enlaces de descarga, tu te currastes el índice creo recordar.



Perdón

Puse anónimo porque yo, como otros, pensamos que era el antropólogo del ático (forero que quiere mantenerse en el anonimato), y que eras un multi de dicho forero.

Por eso lo he expresado así

Y sí, ratifico que eres tú quien ha creado este magnífico recopilatorio


----------



## Sorteo (16 May 2018)

cesard dijo:


> Un anónimo ha hecho recopilatorio de alguno de los Blogs de la difunta web Misandria.info , que analiza temas hombre-mujer, psicología femenina, nuevas sociedades debido al cambio hombre-mujer, MGTOW, etc.
> 
> Dejo aquí el enlace:
> 
> ...



Muchas pero que muchas gracias, que el trabajo no sea en vano y se mantenga el conocimiento


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (21 May 2018)

He empezado a leerlo y es muy bueno, gracias Cesard y Grangrel.


----------



## KokobongerPanzer (21 May 2018)

Bajado..!!!

Que buenos hilos en Misandria.. Gracias Cesard..

Había un articulo de un torero que se llamaba Los dieciséis mandamientos del coño.. Que lo clavaba, no me he acordado veces de los mandamientos..!!!

Tendré que mirar con detenimiento a ver si esta ese articulo...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 May 2018)

Lo miraré.


¡865 páginas!


----------



## TOP NEP (21 May 2018)

KokobongerPanzer dijo:


> Bajado..!!!
> 
> Que buenos hilos en Misandria.. Gracias Cesard..
> 
> ...



Sí está, en la página 449, es una traducción de un clasicazo de la manosfera. Todo lo que tienes que saber sobre el coño sintetizado en 16 simples reglas.

The Sixteen Commandments Of Poon | Chateau Heartiste


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (21 May 2018)

virgenmoditasanglos.pdf

(Blaster mode on)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Jun 2018)

Bueno, vais difundiendo esto o que¿?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2018)

Subamos este hilo


----------



## Osoauu (18 Jul 2018)

Saludos y gracias a los que hicieron posible rescatar está información del antiguo foro.

Comparto con ustedes esta entrada que imprimí y tenía guardada la cual no viene en el compilado.





La humilde opinión de un viejo soltero

Caballeros:

Voy a hacer una pequeña reflexión llegados a mis cuarenta y nueve años largos de bendita soltería.

Si, 49. Soy consiente de que suena como un montón de años. Tal vez lo sea, a veces incluso me sorprendo de que haya vivido tanto tiempo. A mí no me parece excesivamente largo pero puedo comprender que para alguien de veinte años, probablemente yo le parezca un anciano. Es posible que incluso pienses que soy un viejo fósil y que como no pertenezco a tu generación, no sería capaz de aportarte ninguna reflexión o consejo útil referente a las relaciones con las mujeres y el matrimonio. Aunque a lo mejor puede que te equivoques.

Voy a referirme a un tema que es una fuente constante de polémica, para solteros e incluso para casados. La cuestión es la siguiente: ¿Queda alguna mujer verdaderamente decente que merezca la pena ahí afuera?

Mi respuesta es la siguiente: Te tiene que dar igual.

¿Que quiero decir con esto? Pues que incluso aunque encuentres a esa buena mujer, virgen y esquiva, con la que has estado soñando durante todos estos años, ella no se va a casar contigo. Las buenas, si es que existen son tan escasas que van a ser atrapadas en primer lugar por los hombres en la cima, los buenos profesionales o gente de éxito con una buena cuenta bancaria. Esta gente saben que tienen la capacidad económica que la gran mayoría no tienen, y ejercen su poder en consecuencia. Ellos consiguen lo que quieren, de momento.

Esta buena mujer "rara avis", si existe, sabe lo que vale y actúa en consecuencia. ¿Por qué no? ¿Por qué va a vender al supermercado langosta por cinco céntimos la tonelada si pueden sacarle cuarenta euros por kilo? Es la ley de la oferta y la demanda, nada más. Tanto tienes, tanto vales.

Por lo tanto, olvídate de encontrar a esa mujer. A menos que te toque la lotería, o estés dispuesto a pasar doce años estudiando medicina. Cuánto antes lo aceptes y antes seas capaz de ver la realidad, mucho mejor.

Entonces, ¿Que nos queda?

Ya te lo digo yo:

****s, zorras, vagabundas, drogadictas, borrachas, gordas, degeneradas, bisexuales, lesbianas, maniacas, viejas arrugadas, feminazis, transexuales, cazadoras de billetera, borderlines, esquizofrénicas y demás arpías indeseables.

Así que, ¿para que vamos a amargarnos?

Mi argumento tiene dos puntos.

El primero como ya lo he comentado: no vas a encontrar y casarte con esa mujer dulce, fiel, agradable, única y especial que estará contigo en todos los momentos, buenos y malos, de la vida.

Esto no te va a suceder jamás, así que quítatelo de la cabeza.

El segundo punto:

A la larga, te tiene que dar igual.

Quiero decir: lo mismo da, no importa.

Voy a explicarlo:

¿Que quiero decirte con esto? Es muy sencillo y se ha comentado muchas, demasiadas, innumerables veces. Sin embargo, el aprendizaje repetitivo y machacón es a menudo el más eficaz, así que voy a repetirlo una vez más, las veces que haga falta:

La belleza de la mujer es extremamente frágil y breve. Su físico y su encanto se desvanecen muy rápidamente. Esto es algo que un hombre de veinte años todavía no puede llegar a comprender completamente. El poder de las hormonas y el encanto de las féminas ejerce una influencia demasiado poderosa sobre el cerebro del hombre. Como el gran Schopenhauer dijo hace tiempo "la naturaleza dota a las mujeres de una sobreabundancia de belleza por un corto periodo de tiempo". Eso es todo. Después ¿Con qué te quedas?

Yo te lo voy a decir... Con una burravieja que no sirve para nada... Una mujer obesa con un parecido sorprendente a Jabba The Hut... Una maniática obsesiva y mojigata que te responde con desprecio porque no quiere hacerte "eso" que le pides... Una mujer que te grita "¡No me toques!", etc.

Si eres joven, por favor presta mucha atención: no importa lo malas que hayan sido tus experiencias pasadas con las mujeres -estoy seguro de que han sido malas en su mayoría, de lo contrario no estarías aquí leyendo esto- pero no puedes llegar a imaginarte lo malas que pueden llegar a ser, lo mala que puede llegar a ser una relación como cuando una mujer envejece, si estás casado con ella.

Ahora mismo estoy en una posición única. No soy joven pero tampoco soy viejo. Estoy sentado en la cima de mi vida, a punto de deslizarme hacia la senectud. Miro a mi alrededor y cuando veo a las mujeres que conozco, algunas tienen incluso veinte años menos que yo y ya están convertidas en viejas arrugadas, avinagradas, cuerpo escombro, gordas y feas. Yo todavía estoy bien. No tengo bolsas bajo los ojos, en el banco tengo una cantidad respetable, no me levanto a mear diez veces por la noche y puedo correr diez kilómetros sin que se me caiga la lengua.

Pero las mujeres, madre de Dios, las mujeres... Vaya manera de envejecer. El cuerpo femenino se degrada más rápido que una maceta de plástico puesta al sol. Se viene abajo como un castillo de naipes. Una vez que el brillo juvenil desaparece, te quedas con una burravieja maloliente. Esa firme y tersa piel que se extiende sobre su cuerpo comienza a aflojarse, y un buen día verás a la bestia horrible que siempre se ha escondido debajo. Y te lo aseguro, es un espectáculo muy desagradable.

La primera vez que comencé a ver a las mujeres que conocía caerse literalmente a pedazos, casi no podía dar crédito. Mi padre ya me había advertido que las mujeres envejecían mal, pero lo que yo vi fue mucho peor. Fue como ver un accidente de avión, algo horrible, aunque por otra parte fascinante.

Cada año que pasa, las mujeres alcanzan nuevas cotas de degradación física. Justo cuando crees que ya no pueden volverse más feas y repulsivas, aparece una nueva arruga para sorprenderte, las tetas se les caen todavía más, y tocan un nuevo fondo en apariencia física.

Olvídate de toda esa basura que te venden sobre "envejecer juntos". Es una de otras muchas tonterías. El envejecimiento de las mujeres es un espectáculo horrible, especialmente si tienes que arrimarte a ella por la noche. Trata de imaginarte en la cama al lado de una anciana.

La mayoría de jóvenes no tienen ni idea de lo horrible que puede ser convivir con una mujer fea y menopáusiaca. El aspecto realmente cae en picado y su cordura desaparece en el momento en que aparece la menopausia. Al final vas a vivir con un troll con el carácter de Satanás, las veinticuatro horas del día. 365 días al año. Será una locura interminable de la que no puedes escapar.

El hombre rico gana a corto plazo. Consigue a la mujer atractiva, aunque las probabilidades juegan en su contra de encontrar a una mujer decente que no se vaya a divorciar. Él no es inmune al divorcio, de hecho el ser rico lo convierte en un objetivo más grande y apetecible.

Sin embargo, en resto de nosotros ganará a largo plazo. A los 49 años, no quiero ni deseo tener a una mujer cerca, independientemente de lo atractiva que sea. Este ha sido el caso durante unos veinte años, desde que mi deseo sexual se ha acomodado.

Se paciente. Tu impulso de juventud pasará. Para hacerlo más fácil, no te tientes a ti mismo. No te tortures y contempla a la mujer en la distancia, como si fuera una flor venenosa.

Vive solo, y podrás disponer de tu tiempo y tu dinero como mejor te parezca hasta llegar a los cuarenta. Y créeme, van a llegar mucho antes de lo que tú piensas.

A lo mejor te puedes estar preguntando, "¿De verdad merece la pena quedarse soltero?"

Yo te respondo: Vaya que si, ¡No tienes idea! ; D


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Jul 2018)

Osoauu dijo:


> Saludos y gracias a los que hicieron posible rescatar está información del antiguo foro.
> 
> Comparto con ustedes esta entrada que imprimí y tenía guardada la cual no viene en el compilado.
> 
> ...



Es durísimo. Pero sí, creo que se idealiza la pareja, y se han tenido los matrimonios para los hijos, no para otra cosa


----------



## Hamazo (18 Jul 2018)

Bajado, gracias por avisar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Jul 2018)

Hamazo dijo:


> Bajado, gracias por avisar.



De nada, hombre


----------



## Charly_ganja (19 Jul 2018)

Entro, me logueo para bajarlo y darte las gracias y desaparezco mientras barrunto: lo leo tras acabarme la rueda de los cuatro brazos y me deprimo de nuevo como la primera vez que entré a amistoso dialogo entre hombres y mujeres? cuanto compensa una sobredosis de redpill...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Jul 2018)

Charly_ganja dijo:


> Entro, me logueo para bajarlo y darte las gracias y desaparezco mientras barrunto: lo leo tras acabarme la rueda de los cuatro brazos y me deprimo de nuevo como la primera vez que entré a amistoso dialogo entre hombres y mujeres? cuanto compensa una sobredosis de redpill...



El conocimiento es dolor. Tu mismo lo has llamado bien, Red Pill

Y un poco mas de Red Pill

The Destructive Merger Of Dating Choice & American Culture


----------



## Cormac (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Tantas palabras para decir algo que se puede resumir en apenas tres frases.



En dos: Todas putas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Sep 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> En dos: Todas putas.



Es bastante más que eso

Alpha Fucks, Beta Bucks no es un TDS PTS propiamente dicho, y es mas importante


----------



## Xaki-navaja (17 Sep 2018)

La palabra clave es hipergamia y Ley de Briffault.
Lo demás es puro complemento. Larga vida a misndria!


----------



## Leopardo (17 Sep 2018)

Melas dijo:


> gracias
> 
> (es que no encuentro el boton de thanks)



En modo tableta no sale. 


¿Por qué cerraron el foro, hubo presión lila?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Sep 2018)

Subo el hilo porque he añadido un recopilatorio del ático


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Sep 2018)

Gracias a Gangrel, por el primer recopilatorio, y a Pseudoalfa por el segundo; y tambien al antropologo del foro


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Oct 2018)

Subamos el hilo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2018)

Subida de hilo para que podais descargaros esos recopilatorios antes de que se censure


----------



## Elvensen (16 Dic 2018)

Upeo SANO

El mensaje que has ingresado es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje a por lo menos 10 caracteres.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2019)

Añadamos el cuento de Navidad de FeministodeIzquierdas, adaptando el célebre de Dickens para las charos españolas actuales:

*Capítulo 1: Charo y el gato fantasma*

Charo se levantó de su cómodo sofa y se fue a "CHatear" como a ella le gusta decir, imprimiendo un fuerte acento en la "ch". 42 años y recientemente divorciada, estaba descubriendo el maravilloso mundo de Tinder, OkCupid, Badoo, y otras mil aplicaciones que empíricamente demostraban su acierto en dejar a Pepe.

Llenó su copa de vino, como había visto hacer tantas veces a las protagonistas de su serie favorita "Sexo en Nueva York", se pintó para ella misma, porque su marca de cosméticos le dice que ella lo vale, y se puso esa ropa interior picante pero cara porque, como le habían dicho en su tienda de "secretos", esta en la mejor edad y con el mejor cuerpo, que ningún hombre se va a fijar en una esquelética muerta de hambre de Europa del Este teniendo a una mujer Española de verdad con curvas donde merecen. Además, todo esto esta siendo subvencionado por Pepe y su regalo de navidad en forma de paguita tras el divorcio. Y si se le acaba el dinero, con una suscinta amenaza Pepe le dará mas, que para eso la ha tenido oprimida tantos años.

Al poco de conectarse aparecen casi 200 mensajes de hombres dispuestos a tomarla por esposa, ¡que ellos mismos lo estan sugiriendo! y ella ya sabe como conseguir lo que quiere. Una chupadita, un poco de sexo, y como locos se arrodillarán a rendirle los presentes que ella merece: Regalos, dinero, e incluso la casa de sus sueños como hizo Pepe, hipotecándose y pluriempleándose de Lunes a Domingo como un estúpido burro en una casa que ahora es de ella, ya que ella esta en peligro de exclusión y Pepe ha sabido muy bien buscarse la vida.

Y así, tras pasar la nochebuena en casa de sus padres, y luego de fiesta con las amigas, chatea y va eliminando a los hombres que, nocturnos como ella, lamen sus tacones virtuales.

Sorbito a sorbito, elimina a uno porque va vestido demasiado formal, a otro porque tiene un peinado parecido al de Pepe, a otro porque le abre el chat con demasiado respeto, a otro porque gracias a google ya sabe que, en su escala de funcionario, no llega a los 3000 euros...y se le acaba la botella de vino.

Algo mareada se tambalea hacia la cocina buscando otra botella. Atravesando la salita escucha un ruido. Algo mueve las cortinas. ¿Será un asesino? ¿Será Pepe, que viene a pedir perdón y a arrastrarse una vez mas? Desde luego la denuncia que le va a caer va a obligarle a vender la casa de sus padres...no estaría mal amenazarle con entregarle la casa de sus padres a cambio de no ponerle otra denuncia...

Pero no. Tan solo es un gato pardo que se ha colado por la ventana. "¿No había dejado la ventana cerrada? dice en voz alta" "Nope", responde una voz.

X - "¿Quien esta ahí?"
Y - "Solo yo, tu nuevo gato"
X - "Creo que ya he bebido demasiado..."
Y - "Para nada, chica. Has bebido lo justo para invocar mi presencia"
X - "Pero...¿quién eres tú? ¿el demonio?"
Y - "No. Soy el espíritu de Sexo en Nueva York. Aparezco en navidad a las mujeres que hayan visto toda la serie al menos tres veces, todas las películas, y se gasten al menos 1000 euros en accesorios innecesarios. Cuando se cumplen todas estas condiciones, si bebes una botella de vino al pasar de la media noche aparezco"
X - "¿Y cual es tu propósito? ¿Me vas a conceder tres deseos?"
Y - "De alguna manera, si. Esta noche vendrán a visitarte tres espíritus. En ellos verás tu pasado, presente, y futuro, y quizás esto te ayude a replantearte tu vida"
X - "¿Y por qué me la tendría que replantear? ¡Mi vida es perfecta tal cual! ¿No me ves, en mi plenitud, con mi casa, mi dinero, y mil hombres lamiéndome los tacones?"
Y - "Si...ya te veo. Una vida en plenitud. Sola, borracha, y hablando con un gato".
X - "Oye mira no te pases que llamo a la poli..."

No pudo terminar la frase. De un salto el gato desaparecio...


*Capítulo 2: El fantasma de las navidades pasadas*

Charo buscó sin éxito al gato hablador. Quizás fue su imaginación o quizás se fue por donde volvió. Quitándose de la cabeza beber aún mas vino cruzó el umbral para volver a entrar a su cuarto donde encontraría paz en las bellas palabras de sus admiradores virtuales cuando, de repente, el umbral se convirtió en un haz de luz y cruzó a través de lo que comprendió era un portal temporal ya que se encontró en su cuarto...pero de su juventud.

Y allí se vió a ella misma, joven y pizpireta, preparándose para salir con sus amigas. Charo flotaba semitransparente en el techo de la habitación mientras su yo de juventud seguía pintándose sin percatarse de la fantasmal presencia.

- "Te ves guapa" dijo una voz a su derecha. Y al girarse vió a Alberto, su primer novio. Imposíblemente jóven, no recordaba que fuera tan guapo. Pero su alegría duró poco al percatarse de que recordaba porqué se estaba poníendo guapa. Iba a ver a Julio, el chico por el cual acababa de dejar a Alberto.

Recordaba haber cortado con Alberto segundos antes, por teléfono. Y recordaba haber escuchado a Alberto llorar al otro lado del hilo telefónico, y lo que entonces le pareció patético ahora le provocó un profundo sentimiento de culpa, en parte porque se besó con Julio antes de terminar con Alberto.

- "Sé que te besastes con él. Me lo dijeron" respondió el espectral Alberto, dejando claro que podía leer los pensamientos de Charo.

- "Lo siento mucho. Pero terminé contigo tras besarme con él", replicó Charo, mas para autoconvencerse de su inocencia que para dar explicaciones.

- "Terminaste conmigo semanas despues de besarte con él. De hecho, estuviste enrollándote con él y solo cuando le dijiste que solo te acostarías con él si eras su novia oficial me dejaste".

- "Si, pero es que tu no me dabas lo que necesitaba", espetó Charo, visiblemente molesta al verse acorralada por la verdad.

- "Amor, comprensión, paciencia, cariño. Supongo que no fue suficiente" replicó Alberto irónicamente, pero con una calma casi robótica.

- "Mira, si te vas a poner así mejor desapareces" dijo Charo, todo rastro de borrachera convertido en enfado que iba en aumento.

- "No puedo, soy tu fantasma del pasado y aún no hemos terminado de ver esta parte de tu vida".

Lo siguiente fue una visión de todos los chicos buenos que Charo rechazó. Alberto fue su primer novio, y el único "Beta" que llegó a besarla. El resto de pretendientes quedaban en meras citas que solo servían para elevar su ego mientras ella buscaba al malote de turno.

Desde su posición fantasmal Charo y Alberto accedían a aquella Charo juvenil que planeaba su cena en restaurante caro con algún beta para luego quedar con el Alfa de turno y recibir su dosis de sexo salvaje. Intentó explicarse.

- "Mira, ellos eran libres para invitarme. Yo no prometía nada y les decía que íbamos a cenar como amigos".

- "Tu sabías que les gustabas. Jugabas con sus sentimientos mientras te abrías de piernas para los malotes". El fantasma de Alberto era ciertamente mas duro que el Alberto que ella conoció. Le molestaba enormemente lo que decía pero no sabía como responderle de forma que Alberto no le pusiera la cara aún mas colorada.

- "Mira, hice con mi vida lo que quise. Y ellos también. Fuí feliz".

- "¿De veras?" La imagen cambió de repente y empezó una secuencia de imagenes de su Charo de juventud llorando por cada macho Alfa que no volvía a llamar. No eran llantos externos, porque por fuera ella decía que solo buscaba sexo con ellos, pero los fantasmas de Charo y Alberto entraban en su joven alma, que a cada embestida de polla de macho Alfa se iba rompiendo, desfigurando, perdiendo el sentido de la realidad, de la felicidad, del amor...

Charo se pasó toda su juventud rechazando a chavales perféctamente válidos y abriéndose de piernas a hombres que solo querían aprovecharse de ella, una y otra vez, mientras ella se autoconvencía de que el siguiente se quedaría, que ella le haría cambiar, convirtiendo al malote en un buen chico mientras mantenía su Alfismo.

"Buscabas un imposible, Charo" - Respondió Alberto, trayéndola de su propia divagación. - "Deberías haber escuchado al filósofo Frank T cuando dijo "los pajaros no pueden vivir en el agua porque no son peces".

"Los malotes son malotes y no van a cambiar. Lo que te atrae de ellos es, precisamente, el motivo fundamental por el cual solo te quieren para follar: Son tipos que generan dramas. El drama es lo que te moja las bragas. Tu no querías una vida normal y estable, no. Tu querías polvos duros y un buen drama. Y lo conseguiste". Dijo Alberto.

"Yo no sabía lo que quería. Era demasiado jóven" respondió Charo entre lágrimas.

"Y sin embargo siempre has dicho que eras muy madura para tu edad" respondió Alberto con una sonrisa.

"Bueno, maduré pronto, desde luego" respondió Charo, recuperando su típica altivez de Española.

"¿De verdad?" Dijo Alberto y empezó a reir. Su risa se hacia mas y mas violenta, haciendo que las imágenes de juventud de Charo empezaran a mezclarse, a romperse creando un tornado donde su propia imagen espectral empezó a dar vueltas y mas vueltas, diluyéndose hasta que Charo perdió el conocimiento...

*Capítulo 3: El fantasma de las navidades presentes*

Charo recuperó la consciencia en frio y muy gastado suelo de una iglesia que ella reconoció al instante, como reconoció al relatívamente gran número de personas de la zona izquierda. "Ah, esa es mi gente pero, ¿que hacen todos en la iglesia?". Cuando fue a tocar el hombro de su tía Encarnación se dió cuenta de que seguía siendo etérea, y que una vez mas era espectadora de acontecimientos, en este caso recientes, pues ya se había dado cuenta de que estaba en su propia boda.

Recordando al espectro de Alberto, lo buscó a su derechar para encontrarse, esta vez, con el espectro de Pepe. "Hola nena" le dijo con una sonrisa.

Pepe también estaba algo distinto. Tenía una mirada tranquila, como la de Alberto, y se preguntó porqué ella en modo espectral no lo estaba pasando tan bien, pero sus antiguas parejas si que parecían haber hallado una paz que ella no acababa de encontrar, ni en éste extraño sueño ni en su vida real.

"Eso es porque aqui ya no puedes hacernos daño" respondió Pepe, conocedor de los pensamientos actuales de Charo.

"Es de mala educación leer los pensamientos sin permiso" indicó Charo, tratando de imponer su voluntad como tantas otras veces hizo con Pepe.

"Aqui no. Aqui no soy el beta que conociste y con quien te casaste. Por cierto, ¿por qué te casastes conmigo?". Las palabras salían de su boca y las personas de la iglesia empezaron a salir rapidamente, andando hacia atrás, y Charó entendió que estaba, una vez mas, viajando al pasado.

Sin quererlo voló de nuevo a su habitación. Allí se encontró a ella misma, algo mas jóven, leyendo aquel fatídico mensaje en su teléfono donde su amor verdadero (al menos el de esa semana), Johnny, le decía que no eran compatibles...bueno, sus palabras exactas fueron "mira tia, deja de ser pesada, ya te has tragado mi leche, ¿no? pues dame las gracias y déjame en paz", aunque ella las sustituyó en su mente por "te quiero pero eres demasiado buena para mi".

Tras secarse las lágrimas, su yo del presente se miró al espejo. Allí había una foto de ella con 30 años, pero con sus presentes 35 pudo ver el increiblemente rápido proceso de envejecimiento. Pudo sentir sus preciados y escasos óvulos madurando y echándose a perder, y tuvo miedo.

Con decisión llamó a uno de sus muchos pagafantas, Pepe, y decidió darle una oportunidad. Eso si, Pepe debería probar su valía porque Charo había desperdiciado ya su cuerpo bastante con otros que nunca le pusieron anillo alguno.

Podría haber sido Juan, o Antonio, o Julio. Charo realmente eligió al azar. Miró con vergüenza al Pepe espectral pero éste le devolvió una sonrisa. Ya lo sabía. Pepe sabía que era simplemente "el que estuvo mas a mano" y aceptó su destino porque así fue programado. Lo que Charo no supo es que podría haber sido Ana, o Juana, o Julia, la que le hubiera llamado y Pepe habría hecho lo mismo. Pepe era tan vulgar y del montón como lo era Charo. Pero al menos Pepe nunca la utilizó como Charo hizo.

El noviazgo fue duro para Pepe. De entrada no tuvo sexo en el primer mes. Bueno, Charo si tuvo sexo, el que no lo tuvo fue el gilipollas de Pepe. Charo estuvo acostándose con Johnny unas 8 veces mas, y como Johnny habia sido "pareja", según Charo no le estaba poniendo los cuernos a Pepe.

Como Johnny seguía en su cabezonería de no querer ir en serio, una noche que Pepe se puso especialmente pesado ella accedió a abrirse de piernas, eso si previa invitación al cine, cenita romántica y masaje. En realidad ella quería que Pepe estuviera lo suficientemente cansado para no querer sexo, o al menos para que fuera rápido. Obtuvo su deseo.

Charo ya había dejado meridianamente claro a Pepe que ella no era "una de esas". El sexo oral si quería se lo haría él a ella. De sexo anal ya podía olvidarse. Y nada de ponerse a cuatro patas que eso es degradante. Misionero y poco mas. Por cierto, ella solo se depilaba ahí abajo en verano por el tema del bañador.

"O lo tomas o lo dejas, que yo no quiero salidos" le dijo una semana antes de entregarle su flor, sabedora de que ella era la única y última oportunidad para que Pepe pudiera tener pareja.

El Pepe espectral seguía mirandola y sonriendo. Parece que sabía que Charo si que había tenido sexo anal, y bastante, y que había chupado varias pollas de varios malotes en sucios baños de discoteca, pero por si acaso estas mismas imágenes aparecieron frente a ellos. Una de esas imágenes, donde ella hacía un culo-boca, ocurría la misma tarde que se dejó besar por Pepe.

La Charo espectral se reía. Se sentía triunfadora. Había reducido a Pepe a un monigote. Le había engañado. Le había doblegado. Y él se había casado con ella. Ella lo valía. Miro al Pepe espectral esperando encontrar lágrimas pero él seguía ahí, con una sonrisa imperturbable.

"Charo, aún no lo entiendes ¿verdad?" le dijo. "No engañaste a nadie mas que a tí misma. Yo no hice nada malo. Alberto no hizo nada malo. Ninguno de los hombres a los que usaste hicieron nada malo. Ellos no engañaron. Fuiste tú. Tú eras la que jugaba sucio. Tú eras la que disfrutabas haciéndonos daño. Tú eras las que te ibas a cenar con nosotros solo por comer gratis."

"Eres tú la que das pena. No nosotros". Las imágenes volvieron a girar a gran velocidad, esta vez moviéndose al presente. Pasaron rápidamente por la casa de Charo (que aún pagaba Pepe) y allí encontraron a una Charo tumbada en el suelo con una botella de vino vacía en la mano.

"Das pena" dijo Pepe. "Y ahora vas a saber porqué".

Una vez mas, las imágenes giraron en reverso. El sol volvió a salir lo poco que puede salir un sol en Diciembre. Era tarde y hacía frio, pero los espectros de Charo y Pepe volaron a una cafetería donde encontraron a Pepe charlando amigablemente con otra mujer. "Ahora te gustan panchitas" espetó al escuchar el acento Venezolano de la chica. Al terminar la cita Pepe puso un beso pequeño y dulce en los labios de esa mujer, y luego otro en su frente. "Vaya cursilada" dijo Charo, con un atisbo de malestar. Las imagenes avanzaron de nuevo a la noche, donde esa chica Venezolana hablaba por teléfono con una amiga. Hablaban de Pepe y de lo cortés y galante que era, de lo buen mozo que se veía, y de lo mucho que deseaba que esa relación llegara a buen puerto. "Haré todo de mi mano por agradarle. No sé quien fue la idiota que dejó pasar a un hombre así, pero yo no cometeré su error".

Charo sabía de que idiota estaban hablando, pero su espíritu se encontró de repente de vuelta en su habitación.

*Capítulo 4: El fantasma de las navidades futuras*

Charo despertó y se encontró tumbada bocaabajo en el suelo de su habitación, botella de vino en mano y saliva cayendo sobre una pequeña alfombra que ella había puesto para estar descalza mientras chateaba.

Miró el reloj. Pronto amanecería pero aún era de noche. No sabía si irse a dormir o tomarse un café y dar por iniciado el día de navidad. Tenía que recoger a su hijo Rafael de la casa de los padres de Pepe (ella siempre se refería a él como a "su" hijo, haciendo énfasis como si ella fuera hermafrodita y pudiera reproducirse espontaneamente). Y ya de paso iba a montarle una buena bronca por quedar con panchitas cuando debería estar prestando atención al crio.

Se quedo pensativa. ¿Tenía Pepe una novia Panchita o había sido un sueño? En cualquier caso daba igual. Pepe es imbécil y esas mujeres le sacaran los dineros...aunque si la panchita le saca el dinero, ese será dinero que "su" hijo no podrá obtener. "En cuanto pueda debo ir a pedir cita con el abogado. Seguro que es ilegal que, si Pepe tiene un hijo con una Panchita, éste pueda heredar teniendo Pepe un hijo propio conmigo".

En esos pensamientos se encontraba cuando se dirigió a la cocina y se encontró de frente con dos pequeñas luces que se movían de izquierda a derecha. Pensando que sería un reflejo de algún cacharro de cocina encendió la luz para encontrarse, una vez mas, con el gato hablador.

Si pensar, palabras salieron de su boca "gato hablador, ¿sigues por aqui? ¡voy a tener que adoptarte!".

- "Tú ni siquera puedes hacer de madre de tu propio hijo" respondió el gato.

- "¡Mira no te permito que me hables así, gato de mierda!" fue su respuesta automática, escuchada mil veces en mil programas de televisión y en la boca de mil amigas. Como mujer sabía que podía usar el insulto como respuesta para callar a un hombre...o a un gato.

- "¿Por qué no vamos a ver lo bien que has educado a Rafael? Solo tienes que girarte.

El umbral de la cocina se convirtió de repente en un gran espejo donde se vio primero reflejada tal cual era, pero pronto vió que su pelo caneaba, sus arrugas se hacían mas pronunciadas, y entendió que estaba viendo a su yo del futuro. Su imagen desapareció para dar paso a una de Rafael, muy parecido físicamente a Pepe pero bastante mas delgado. Tenía la piel muy blanca, quizás demasiado, y aspecto preocupado. Vestía ropa sucia y deshilachada, y se encontraba en un lugar oscuro y siniestro.

Una vela iluminaba la estancia. Otras figuras compartian la sala, pero cada una estaba en un rincón, sentadas pero caidas como viejos muñecos de trapo. Rafael era el único depie, y mirando al suelo su cara se iluminó con una sonrisa desdentada. Cogió del suelo un pequeño objeto de color oscuro y lo colocó sobre una cuchara doblada sobre si misma y encima de la vela.

- "¡No, Rafael, no!" Grito Charo con ojos llenos de lágrimas.
- "Llegas tarde a darle lecciones" indicó el gato, posicionado ahora a la derecha de Charo como hicieron anteriormente los otros fantasmas.
- "Pero se lo dí todo. Siempre quise lo mejor para él".
- "Te faltó tiempo, Charo. Que es precísamente lo que Rafael necesitaba mas. Te vendieron que podías ser madre, trabajadora, y moderna. Te vendieron que podías aparcar a tu hijo con tus padres, dos generaciones por detrás de él, mientras tú salias a pretender que eras una jóven chica soltera y sin hijos. Y tú te vendiste a ti misma la historia de que como Pepe no había sido un marido de acuerdo a tus espectaciones, tampoco sería un buen padre." Dijo el gato, y siguió:

- "Sesgaste la relación de tu hijo con la única persona que verdaderamente podría haberlo ayudado por saciar tu sed de drama, de estar por encima de Pepe, de ganar yo no sé el qué. No te bastó con que Pepe perdiera su casa y sus ahorros, también quisiste que perdiera a su hijo. Y ganaste, Charo. Pepe perdió a su hijo...pero tú también".

- "No tuve tiempo, pero no es mi culpa. Tenía demasiado trabajo y ¡también tenía derecho a ser feliz!" grito Charo.
- "Todo lo madura que te crees que eres y ni tan siquiera has llegado a comprender que tus derechos son secundarios a tus responsabilidades. Y que no hay mayor responsabilidad que la que acquieres cuando creas otra vida humana. Tuviste la manutención de Pepe, que despilfarraste en tí sin entender que ese dinero pertenecía a Rafael. Y tuviste la opción de tener a Pepe en la vida de Rafael, opción que despilfarraste solo por hacerle daño.

Rafael no tuvo una sola oportunidad. Sin padre, sin madre, sin reglas, su destino estaba escrito como lo está el de mas de un 80% de presidiarios, hijos de familias desestructuradas. Supongo que como todas las madres solteras te creiste que tu hijo sería la excepción, o mas bien nunca te importaron las reglas".

- "Yo...no quería...el dinero...lo usé en mi porque si "mamá" es feliz eso es bueno para Rafael, ¿no?" respondió Charo tratando de poner una voz de niña traviesa que hace demasiados años que debería de haber dejado de intentar.

- "¡Que estúpida eres! Pero el tiempo lo pone todo en su lugar, y aún no has visto nada".

Rafael había terminado de inyectarse y caía desgarbado junto a las otras sombras cuando la imagen cambió de nuevo.

Apareció Alberto, con menos pelo pero de aspecto ciertamente saludable. Estaba entregando regalos de navidad a dos niños con ojos rasgados, pero con un parecido obvio.

"Vaya, así que Alberto tuvo que buscarse a una china muerta de hambre" dijo Charo, olvidando cualquier amabilidad restante. Si este era un sueño para ponerla a mal, ella desde luego iba a dar guerra.

"No es China" corrigió el gato. "Es Vietnamita. Y abogada. Y como Alberto, habla inglés perfecto. Y esos dos niños que ahí ves hablan tres idiomas "de serie". Y serán un hombre y una mujer de provecho que con sus impuestos te mantendrán."

"Ya pero estropean a la raza Española" replicó Charo "Se reirán de ellos en clase y acabarán trabajando en algún restaurante chino". Buscaba el insulto fácil, pero no sabía contra quien dirigirlo.

"Esos niños son Españoles Charo, y habiendo nacido en una familia bien estructurada y con tres idiomas de serie, serán los jefes de los niños de esas madres solteras Españolas. ¿De verdad crees que al futuro le importa que te autoengañes?" respondió el gato con gran tranquilidad.

Charo también pudo ver a Pepe, que también hacía regalos a su hijo con aquella Venezonala. Sus hijos también estarían bien, porque un niño que crece en armonía lo hace con mente fuerte y verdaderamente madura.

Finalmente el espejo se volvió cristal, y pudo ver una vez mas su cuarto. Allí se encontró a ella misma, con un gato gris sentado junto a ella. Seguía buscando pareja, seguía chateando, y pudo también ver los muchos hombres que pasarían por su "vida" (un eufemismo que viene a significar "cama"). Al principio alguno había mas guapo que Pepe, y varios mucho mas jóvenes, pero viéndolos llegar, follar, y desaparecer, comprendió que para todos ellos ella había sido poco mas que un cubo donde expulsar esperma.

Ella no estaba liberada. Estaba desesperada. Quería un romance, quería el amor, y simplemente era usada una y otra vez. Y según pasaban los años, la calidad de esos hombres disminuía. Donde antes buscaba belleza y excitación ahora solo pedía que tuviera al menos algo de pelo y que no tuviera barriga para al final pedir que al menos no le oliera la boca mal.

Charo estaba sola. Padres muertos, amigas en igual situación, ni tan siquiera quería intentar suicidarse porque sabe que lo lograría ya que nadie quedaba para jugar al drama de ser rescatada.

Se vió a si misma llamando por teléfono a Pepe, tratando de ordenar palabras para decirle lo mucho que le echaba de menos, lo mucho que quería volverlo a intentar. Quería decirle tantas cosas...volver al pasado o cruzar el futuro. Aceptar a sus hijos y ser mejor madre que esa Venezolana, e incluso podían tratar de recuperar a Rafael, que de la droga se sale, que ella lo ha visto por la tele...y se encontró diciendo todas estas palabras sin dejar a Pepe decir nada. Tenía que decirlo de una vez porque si no no podría. Al final la línea telefónica quedó vacia y ella preguntó "Pepe, ¿estas ahí?"

- "Rafael murió de sobredosis hace dos años. Y mis hijos ya tienen madre. Si no fuí suficiente para tí entonces, ahora tu no eres nada para mi. Por favor, no vuelvas a llamar a este número". Pepe terminó así la llamada.

Se rompió el cristal y Charo volvió a ver su habitación. Había vuelto al presente. El gato hablador le dijo: "Entonces, ¿sabes ya lo que debes hacer?"

- "Si, lo sé" respondió Charo limpiándose las lagrimas.

*Capitulo 5: La redención de Charo*

Charo se fue a dormir llorando, pero despertó alegre y decidida. Quizás las lágrimas la hubieran purificado, o quizás un reparador sueño era lo que ella necesitaba para poner sus ideas en orden.

Lo que Charo sabía es que todo aquello no había sido un sueño sino una oportunidad de dar un cambio a su vida, de hacer las cosas que debieron ser hechas, de atar cabos y de evitar el horrible futuro que le esperaba.

Eran ya las 16:00 de la tarde. Había dormido durante todo el día, pero era una buena hora para comenzar su plan de redención.

Empezó por Alberto, su primer amor. En su sueño Alberto estaba bien posicionado y tenía hijos con una asiática. Una rápida búsqueda dió con sus redes sociales, y empezó a mensajearse con un Alberto sorprendido pero curioso.

- "Anoche soñé contigo" escribió Charo en un tono que en su cabeza sonaba melosa, pero que en palabras escritas en un chat sonaba absolútamente vacío.
- "Pues...no sé que decirte" respondió Alberto con sincera confusión.
- "Mira, sé que no nos fue bien en el pasado y en parte me siento responsable aunque la verdad es que la culpa fue principalmente tuya..."
- "Mira Charo" escribió Alberto, "no creo que me hayas contactado para criticarme y, la verdad, tu y yo sabemos quién terminó y por qué".
- "Si si mira, no removamos la mierda del pasado. Vamos a decir que no fue culpa de nadie" escribió Charo sin un ápice de vergüenza, teniendo en cuenta que ella le dejó a él por un malote. "Te he contactado porque quiero ayudarte aunque no te lo merezcas. ¿Tú que opinas de las relaciones con mujeres de otros paises?
- "¿Qué pasa, que me has visto con Susan, o alguien me ha visto con Susan y te lo han dicho?" respondió Alberto.

Charo se dió cuenta de que ya había empezado la relación con la que sería madre de sus dos hijos trilingües. Debía apresurarse.

- "Mira, que sepas que las asiáticas esas vienen de paises del tercer mundo y solo buscan hacer dinero. En realidad te estas aprovechando de su situación de pobreza y ellas solo te quieren para una cosa" respondió Charo segura de que su lógica era aplastante.
- "En primer lugar, a Susan la conocí en Europa. En segundo lugar, ella es abogada y gana mas dinero que yo. En tercer lugar, ¿has vivido alguna vez en Asia?"

Sabíendose sin respuesta a las primeras dos preguntas, decidió que lo mejor sería ignorar éstas y centrarse en las batalla dialéctica que podía ganar.

- "No me hace falta vivir en Asia para saber lo que hay allí" escribió.
- "¿Conoces a muchos asiáticos?" escribió Alberto, con palabras que marcaban ya su molestia con Charo.
- "No me hace falta conocer a ninguno para saber lo que hay".
- "No has cambiado nada, Charo, y me tengo que ir". Respondio secamente Alberto.
- "No tengo que cambiar ni quiero. Solo quiero ayudarte y que sepas que una Española como yo no te haría lo que esa...flacucha...esta planeando. Te escribo porque quiero darte una buena oportunidad, ¿o no te das cuenta?"

Su mensaje nunca llegó a Alberto. Éste la había bloqueado.

Bueno, aparentemente es demasiado tarde para Alberto. Consideró buscarlo en otras redes u obtener su teléfono mediante algún amigo común que aún les quedaba. Pensó que sería una buena idea hablar con sus padres y ponerles en aviso sobre la asiática. Seguramente Alberto no les haya dicho nada.

Pero luego borró de su mente esos pensamientos. No quería que Alberto pensara que ella iba buscándole. Lo mejor es esperar unos días que seguro que Alberto pronto la desbloqueará y vendrá pidiendo perdón. Entonces le perdonaría...tras pagar con tiempo y regalos la jugarreta que había hecho.

Su siguiente paso era Pepe. A éste lo tenía mejor localizado y solo necesitó hacer una llamada de teléfono.

- "Hola Pepe" dijo, y esta vez pudo poner un tono meloso.
- "Charo, no te tengo que entregar a Rafael hasta el 27, ¿qué quieres?" respondió Pepe con un tono que era una declaración de hostiles intenciones.
- "Mira, voy a ir al grano. Ayer te vieron con una suda...venezolana. ¿Por qué no me lo has dijo? ¿Y dónde estaba Rafael? ¿Con tus padres? Mira, que sabes que de nunca me han gustado tus padres..."

Pepe la cortó, en un tono serio, duro...y viríl, por cierto, que jamás había empleado antes:

- "Mira Charo cuando Rafael esta conmigo yo haré lo que estime oportuno. Si tienes algún problema con eso llama a tu abogado que verás que divertido".

- "Nono, yo no tengo ningún problema si lo que quieres es abandonar a tu hijo, pero que sepas que si se mete en drogas va a ser culpa tuya. En cualquier caso te llamo porque lo he estado pensando y creo que no es bueno para Rafael todo esto del divorcio. Creo que lo mejor para él es que yo te dé una oportunidad, pero realmente tienes que portarte bien conmigo y hay muchas cosas que quiero que empieces a hacer mejor. Mira, si quieres quedamos y hacemos una lista de tus futuras mejoras.

Además, ya sabes como esta la situación en Venezuela y esa mujer seguro que te quiere para lo que te quiere, ¿es que no te das cuenta?

Al final verás como me lo agradeces. Esto es lo mejor para todos."

Charo sentía que esta conversación iba bastante mejor que con Alberto. Ya había conseguido hablar del problema de Rafael, del perdón de ella hacia Pepe, de sus planes de futuro, y de la zorra esa Venezolana.

Esta vez podría cambiar su futuro. Estaba totalmente convencida.

- "Charo. ¿has terminado ya de hablar?" respondió Pepe, claro conocedor del tipo de mujer que tenía como interlocutora.

- "Si Pepe. Dime entonces, ¿a qué hora quieres quedar?"

- "A partir de ahora todo lo que quieras hablar conmigo deberás hacerlo a través de mi abogado. Tanto tú como tu abogado sabeis su número. Voy a borrar tu número y si me vuelves a llamar debes saber que me opongo a ello, que grabaré la conversación, y que pediré una orden de alejamiento. Que tengas un buen día". Pepe colgó el teléfono.

"Pero, ¿qué se habrá creido ese?" pensó Charo. Desde luego todos los hombres son iguales. Egoistas, salidos, asquerosos. Pero no importa. Charo tiene a cien hombres al alcance de su ratón.

En éstos pensamientos estaba cuando sonó el timbre de la puerta.

"Ah, Alberto seguramente." pensó Charo. "Ha sido rápido en capitular. Y ha hecho bien, porque mujeres como yo no esperamos a nadie".

Al abrir la puerta no había nadie. Solamente una cria de gatito pardo que entró en su casa como si fuera suya.

FIN.

Hilo Original:

Cuento de navidad (Hermanos Grimm...a)


----------



## Visilleras (25 Ene 2019)

Up al hilo!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Mar 2019)

Resubamos hilo


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Mar 2019)

cesard dijo:


> Resubamos hilo



Sublime el cuento de charo y el gato fantasma. A guardarlo en pdf por si nos lo censuran.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Mar 2019)

El pdf de misandria lo tengo a buen recaudo copiado en tres discos duros distintos y en dos CD. Si tiran el enlace de descarga solo tenéis que pedírmelo, los CD no se pueden censurar y los tengos exclusivamente con ese pdf bien guardado dentro de una caja fuerte.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Mar 2019)

Quiza lo ideal sería fusionar todo en un solo Pdf. Por cierto, uno de los recopilatorios gasta mucha mas memoria que el otro , no se por qué.

Y de lo que dices, Gangrel, podriamos añadir ese tambien, como cuento conclusivo


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Mar 2019)

cesard dijo:


> Quiza lo ideal sería fusionar todo en un solo Pdf. Por cierto, uno de los recopilatorios gasta mucha mas memoria que el otro , no se por qué.
> 
> Y de lo que dices, Gangrel, podriamos añadir ese tambien, como cuento conclusivo



Pues la verdad es que sería buena idea, lo que pasa es que yo no se como fusionar los pdf. Si alguien lo hace, que lo suba y ponga el link aquí en este hilo.


----------



## mevamevameva (8 Mar 2019)

cesard dijo:


> El forero Gangrel ha hecho recopilatorio de alguno de los Blogs de la difunta web Misandria.info , que analiza temas hombre-mujer, psicología femenina, nuevas sociedades debido al cambio hombre-mujer, MGTOW, etc.
> 
> Dejo aquí el enlace:
> 
> ...



La típica mierda de gente que no sabe manejarse con el puto ordenador.
Te suben un archivo de 225MB al drive y se quedan tan tranquilos...
Y no sería mejor simplemente subir una copia? O haberlo guardado en web.archive.org?? 

PUTOS INÚTILES!

Si alguno aún tiene el html que lo mande y veré que se puede hacer...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Abr 2019)

uppppppp


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 May 2019)

Subiendo hilo


----------



## ArturoB (4 Jun 2019)

¿Podríamos considerar este foro el único que mantiene el espíritu de misandria?

Cómo se echa de menos esas reflexiones llenas de lucidez.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Jun 2019)

Reflote sano y a pelito, este "jilo" debería ser chinchetable.


----------



## Elvensen (5 Jun 2019)

ArturoB dijo:


> ¿Podríamos considerar este foro el único que mantiene el espíritu de misandria?
> 
> Cómo se echa de menos esas reflexiones llenas de lucidez.



En este foro se fundo Misandria.info porque se necesitaba un espacio donde poder hablar sin la censura del kalbo. Si seguimos aqui es porque no hay otro lugar mejor.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Jun 2019)

Elvensen dijo:


> En este foro se fundo Misandria.info porque se necesitaba un espacio donde poder hablar sin la censura del kalbo. Si seguimos aqui es porque no hay otro lugar mejor.



Estaría de puta madre fundar un misandria II, un espacio libre y exclusivo para hombres blancos heterosexuales.


----------



## AEM (5 Jun 2019)

descargados


----------



## calzonazos (5 Jun 2019)

Pero como subes a feministrodeizquierdas? Es un troll totalmente fantasioso, al menos aldono que en en paz descanse subio hasta audios y dijo una de las mayores verdades que hay, con las mujeres o es muy facil o es imposible, yo me abre acostado sin pagar con 11 mujeres ( si ridicula cifra, esto es spain) y de las 11 fueron o en la primera o segunda cita, en cuanto se hubo de esperar mas una tercera o cuarto encuentro no hubo posibilidad de meter el pizarrin, esas once mujeres fuerton las que genuinamente se sintieron atraidos por mi, por lo que representaba o por la fantasia que tenian en su cabeza, las otras aunque me besara con ellas, no pase de esa fase porque realmente no les gustaba, me hacen gracia las declaraciones de Andres Iniesta 

*¿Cómo conoció a su mujer?*Ya son 11 años de relación, pero todo empezó en Mataró. "Nos conocimos allí, al lado de donde vivía ella. *Fui con un amigo y ella estaba trabajando de casualidad de camarera* en ese sitio. Le eché el ojo y ahí fui a la caza. Fue un flechazo mortal. *La calé y luego hice un trabajo exhaustivo. Utilicé ciertas artimañas"*, recuerda el futbolista con una sonrisa. *"Me hizo sufrir, porque no me daba bola.* Lo mío fue un flechazo y lo de ella... se fue enamorando", explica.


> "A Anna le eché el ojo y ahí fui a la caza. Fue un flechazo mortal"



Al poco tiempo de ese encuentro, Iniesta le envió un mensaje: *"Hola, soy Andrés, nos conocimos el otro día..."*. Y ahí empezaron unos meses sin que la relación fructificara, hasta que el jugador decidió dar un paso más. *"Me mandó un email... un ultimátum"*, recuerda Anna

Esa mujer en su puta vida se ha sentido atraida por Iniesta ha sido un frio y maquinal coste-beneficio y un par de consejos de amigas y familiares para que no dejase escapar la vida de millonario que le podia brindar el tonto de Iniesta y ves el resto de futbolistas y salvo excepciones son unos betas, la sevillana casada con Rakitic igual, el meses detras de ella proponiendole citas y ella pasando de su culo, cesc con una perraputa 15 años mayor, puyol igual, Pique quizas el mejor parado porque fue Shakira detras de el, pero al final estas saliendo con una tia diez años mayor, o sea al final lo que importa es esa atraccion primigenia y eso salvo que seas del 20% de los tios mas guapos solo se logra de casualidad


----------



## Paul Walker (13 Jun 2019)

Maxinquaye dijo:


> Tantas palabras para decir algo que se puede resumir en apenas tres frases.



En dos

Todas putas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Jun 2019)

Gangrel dijo:


> Estaría de puta madre fundar un misandria II, un espacio libre y exclusivo para hombres blancos heterosexuales.



Hubo un plan para eso, pero de momento la cosa se quedó en el tintero. A lo mejor tenemos mas suerte en el futuro cercano


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (27 Jun 2019)

Impresionante, me suscribo


----------



## SPQR (27 Jun 2019)

Interesante. No me los voy a leer, sinceramente, aunque igual picoteo algo, pero es importante tener una copia para asegurar que perdure.

Una pregunta: ¿sabes cómo ha hecho el recopilatorio del atico el tal pseudoalfa? Copipegando uno a uno, o ha utilizado algún tipo de script/software que ayude a guardar hilos?

Lo pregunto porque, de existir, me interesaria para guardar algunos hilos interesantes a pdf, limpios de trols, cms y aportaciones mierdosas.

En el hilo de Siria, un conflorero se curró un script en php que guardaba los hilos quitando las "aportaciones" de los foreros que pusieras en el ignore. Eso era con el vbulletin antiguo. No se si en el nuevo floro funciona.

@qsrd


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jun 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> Interesante. No me los voy a leer, sinceramente, aunque igual picoteo algo, pero es importante tener una copia para asegurar que perdure.
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿sabes cómo ha hecho el recopilatorio del atico el tal pseudoalfa? Copipegando uno a uno, o ha utilizado algún tipo de script/software que ayude a guardar hilos?
> 
> ...



Ni flowers de cosas tecnicas.


----------



## la ardilla (13 Jul 2019)

Buenas señores, soy la ardilla.

Disculpa por no presentarme en el hilo de presentaciones, mi estadia aca es corta.

Solo entro para contarles que estoy rearmando un foro con el BackUp que tengo de misandria, y que ya hay bastantitas cosas posteadas para debatir.

Sean todos bienvenidos.

la direccion del foro es esta.
MGTOW HISPANO

y si.. es en foroactivo, si crece lo hare independiente y mas fuerte.

nos vemos!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Jul 2019)

la ardilla dijo:


> Buenas señores, soy la ardilla.
> 
> Disculpa por no presentarme en el hilo de presentaciones, mi estadia aca es corta.
> 
> ...



Registrado, podeis contar conmigo para moderador o para lo que haga falta.


----------



## la ardilla (14 Jul 2019)

Gangrel dijo:


> Registrado, podeis contar conmigo para moderador o para lo que haga falta.



Hecho Grangel! un gusto

Al post le faltan bastantas cosas pero ya esta tomando forma, se agradece cualquier aporte.

Si todo va bien y empiezo a necesitar moderadores te tendre en cuenta de seguro. 

Exitos!


----------



## la ardilla (14 Jul 2019)

He actualizado la direccion del foro: MGTOW 

sean bienvenidos...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Jul 2019)

la ardilla dijo:


> Buenas señores, soy la ardilla.
> 
> Disculpa por no presentarme en el hilo de presentaciones, mi estadia aca es corta.
> 
> ...



Como va este asunto¿?


----------



## la ardilla (16 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Como va este asunto¿?



Buenas! gracias por el interes.

En pañales, pero avanzando, ya tiene 50 post, 8 usuarios registrados.

Hoy le di un pequeño descanzo al area de mgtow y empece un offtopic donde se pueda hablar de deporte y finanzas personales.

Nos caeria muy bien aportes suyos si les interesa el tema.

date una pasada: MGTOW


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Jul 2019)

la ardilla dijo:


> Buenas! gracias por el interes.
> 
> En pañales, pero avanzando, ya tiene 50 post, 8 usuarios registrados.
> 
> ...



Te puedo pasar artículos que escribí en Misandria, o puedes distribuir libremente estos 2 recopilatorios del principio


----------



## la ardilla (16 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Te puedo pasar artículos que escribí en Misandria, o puedes distribuir libremente estos 2 recopilatorios del principio



Lo que estoy haciendo es ir posteando individualmente algunos de esos articulos en el foro.
Todo empezo del recopilatorio que encontre en burbuja, asi que gracias a los que lo hicieron


----------



## Crawford Montazano (2 Ago 2019)

No lo conocía, me suscribo.
Gracias por el trabajazo!!


----------



## Patagonico (13 Ago 2019)

Gracias, excelente noticia, ya me registré y espero encontrar a varios del antiguo Foro.


----------



## mgtop (13 Ago 2019)

Sitio


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (13 Ago 2019)

Thanks for the info


----------



## KokobongerPanzer (13 Ago 2019)

Estupendo, os seguía en la difunta web Misandria, una pena que desapareciera, me dio en su momento muchos, muchos datos y argumentos con los que tapé bocas en discusiones sobre feminacionalsocialismo y demás... amén de relaciones hombre mujer mujer hombre.... 
Gracias a Cesard (a quien leía en Misandria) y a Gangrel.
Descargados los PDF


----------



## Lukatovic (13 Ago 2019)

¿Cual fue la escusa oficial para cerrar esa web y el procedimiento que usaron?


----------



## FilósofoenMatrix (13 Ago 2019)

Excelente aportación. Gracias.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Sep 2019)

up


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 Sep 2019)

Reflote a pelito.


----------



## mr nobody (20 Oct 2019)

Me he ledio el documento de 500 pag. Vale mucho la pena para entender la naturaleza femenina aunque en algunos capitulos se nota el resentimiento del escritor. Pero vamos, que lo lees y entiendes lo que tienes que hacer con las mujeres, cosa que se ha intentado difuminar y ocultar las ultimas decadas por parte de los medios de comunicacion, politicos, oligarcos,... si estos se enteran de que esta informacion circula por internet la banean en cero coma.

Me encanto el usuario que hablaba de los estudios geneticos de los ultimos 200.000 anhos sobre el ser humano.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Oct 2019)

Subida otoñal


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Oct 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Me he ledio el documento de 500 pag. Vale mucho la pena para entender la naturaleza femenina aunque en algunos capitulos *se nota el resentimiento del escritor*. Pero vamos, que lo lees y entiendes lo que tienes que hacer con las mujeres, cosa que se ha intentado difuminar y ocultar las ultimas decadas por parte de los medios de comunicacion, politicos, oligarcos,... si estos se enteran de que esta informacion circula por internet la banean en cero coma.
> 
> Me encanto el usuario que hablaba de los estudios geneticos de los ultimos 200.000 anhos sobre el ser humano.



Hay un monton de autores, no uno solo


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (3 Dic 2019)

Reflote a pelito


----------



## Euron G. (10 Dic 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> kareem sobrevaloradisimo jabbar



También me dirá usted que Wilt Chamberlain era un zoquete no?


----------



## calzonazos (10 Dic 2019)

Euron_G dijo:


> También me dirá usted que Wilt Chamberlain era un zoquete no?



Hombre hoy en dia la ceja o karl anthony towns se lo comerían con patatas ya fuera sacandolo al triple y rompiendolo por velocidad, con tiros a 4-5 metros y demas recursos tenicos hasta tim duncan tendria problemas en la nba actual, demasiado juego rapido y triples


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Ene 2020)

Hoy más que nunca es importante reflotar esto, cada poco lo ire reflotando porque este hilo no puede quedar en el olvido y más con la que se nos viene encima. Si no le ponen chincheta lo iré reflotando cada dos días.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Ene 2020)

La historia de Navidad con el gato que habla es una puta genialidad.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Ene 2020)

Up


----------



## KevLenox (10 Ene 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Me encanto el usuario que hablaba de los estudios geneticos de los ultimos 200.000 anhos sobre el ser humano.



En qué página encuentro esa información? Gracias


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Ene 2020)

up


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Feb 2020)

Reflote a pelo y sin condón.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Feb 2020)

up


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Mar 2020)

Reflote


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Jun 2020)

Reflote con furia porcina


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jul 2020)

Posicionadito del foro dijo:


> Joder qué puto asco da toda esta mierda, no me extraña que Blaster lo atacase con furia porcina.



Pero si parte del texto es de Blaster...


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Oct 2020)

Reflote


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Nov 2020)

Up


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Nov 2020)

up


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Dic 2020)

UP


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Ene 2021)

Up


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Ene 2021)

Arriba España y arriba el hilo


----------



## Pressak (23 Ene 2021)

Interesante hilo, no llegué a conocer el foro de misandria ni el blog ni nada pero siempre he oido hablar de él y nunca habia podido leerlo, asi que muchas gracias por el aporte.

Aprovecho para subirlo aunque el titulo no le hace justicia (no se sabe de que va)


----------



## TylerDurden99 (24 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El forero Gangrel ha hecho recopilatorio de alguno de los Blogs de la difunta web Misandria.info , que analiza temas hombre-mujer, psicología femenina, nuevas sociedades debido al cambio hombre-mujer, MGTOW, etc.
> 
> Y Pseudoalfa lo mismo de los escritos del ático
> 
> ...



Como critica constructiva a ambos archivos les falta igualar bordes y sobretodo a misandria numerar folios importante para leer bien en diferentes formatos y para orientarse durante la lectura.

Por lo demás muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Fuego purificador (6 Feb 2021)

Upeo hipertrófico.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Mar 2021)

Up


----------



## DonLimpio (1 Abr 2021)

up


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Abr 2021)

Para el que no recuerde ...
UP


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (30 May 2021)

Up


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Jun 2021)

Está bien que varios foreros vayais reflotandolo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Jul 2021)

¿Lo subimos el hilo? Mientras me lo pienso doy al Enter


----------



## rjota (18 Ago 2021)

Muy buen recopilatorio.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2021)

up


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Oct 2021)

Up


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 Nov 2021)

Up


----------



## rjota (12 Dic 2021)

Up. Más necesario que nunca en esta época.


----------



## DonLimpio (31 Ene 2022)

up


----------



## mr nobody (1 Feb 2022)

resumen: estamos muetos joder, muertos y enterrados


----------



## calzonazos (4 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Pero como subes a feministrodeizquierdas? Es un troll totalmente fantasioso, al menos aldono que en en paz descanse subio hasta audios y dijo una de las mayores verdades que hay, con las mujeres o es muy facil o es imposible, yo me abre acostado sin pagar con 11 mujeres ( si ridicula cifra, esto es spain) y de las 11 fueron o en la primera o segunda cita, en cuanto se hubo de esperar mas una tercera o cuarto encuentro no hubo posibilidad de meter el pizarrin, esas once mujeres fuerton las que genuinamente se sintieron atraidos por mi, por lo que representaba o por la fantasia que tenian en su cabeza, las otras aunque me besara con ellas, no pase de esa fase porque realmente no les gustaba, me hacen gracia las declaraciones de Andres Iniesta
> 
> *¿Cómo conoció a su mujer?*Ya son 11 años de relación, pero todo empezó en Mataró. "Nos conocimos allí, al lado de donde vivía ella. *Fui con un amigo y ella estaba trabajando de casualidad de camarera* en ese sitio. Le eché el ojo y ahí fui a la caza. Fue un flechazo mortal. *La calé y luego hice un trabajo exhaustivo. Utilicé ciertas artimañas"*, recuerda el futbolista con una sonrisa. *"Me hizo sufrir, porque no me daba bola.* Lo mío fue un flechazo y lo de ella... se fue enamorando", explica.
> 
> ...



Buena mierda escribia


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Feb 2022)

Reflote a pelito.


----------



## Furymundo (15 Feb 2022)

podeis hacer que el enlace 2 no necesite pasar por la cuenta de google para poder bajarse ? 
ponerlo en otro sitio que no sea el drive


----------



## pedrete72 (7 Mar 2022)

Tremendo leer a día de hoy la página 427 en adelante del tema Ucrania siendo un escrito de hace años.


----------



## DonLimpio (7 Mar 2022)

pedrete72 dijo:


> Tremendo leer a día de hoy la página 427 en adelante del tema Ucrania siendo un escrito de hace años.



lo copio pego 

_Ucrania: Primera guerra del feminazismo.
Se ha debatido miles de veces en Manosfera las diferencias entre
el mundo antiguo con roles diferenciados, valores tradicionales,
objetivos sociales lógicos y coherentes con la Humanidad, y el
mundo actual (occidental), con la ingeniería social funcionando a
toda máquina fabricando sociedades putrefactas y decadentes.
Sociedades donde al hombre se le niega su naturaleza y se le
condena después de 3000 años de descubrimientos, inventos y
sabia dirección (o sea, inteligencia) a la cola de la sociedad,
mientras que a su acompañante en esa Historia, contemplativo y
pasivo, preocupado de las joyitas y la decoración (o sea, de la
banalidad) se le ha empoderado y pedestalizado como la mayor
creación del Universo, poniéndola casi a dirigir el mundo.
De entre las muchas conclusiones que se han sacado, todos
hemos llegado a la idea clara de que el NWO, el feminazismo, -y
el sinsentido de darle poder y el timón de la Humanidad a un ser
que no está preparado para ello- solo es posible en un mundo sin
urgencias básicas, sin peligros inminentes… Un mundo donde no
hay escasez de recursos, donde el lujo y la comodidad son
moneda común, y donde no hay situaciones extremas de
supervivencia.
Así es posible tener a millones de charos en administraciones
mastodónticas y burocráticas a más no poder, que no tienen que
gestionar situaciones importantes o impactantes (¿alguien se
habrá preguntado alguna vez, cuántos millones de funcionarias
de medio pelo charos y protocharos, feminazis incompetentes,
habrían hecho falta para gestionar la Segunda Guerra Mundial
logísticamente?), o a miles de “mujeres independientes” jugando
a ser médicos, abogados, arquitectos hasta que se cansan y
deciden tener un hijo para asegurarse la paguita del tonto de
turno.
Estas millones de charos funcionarias -y de jugadoras privadas a
los juegos de los hombres- se han pasado años cobrando sueldos
por no hacer nada importante o directamente por no hacer
nada. Cuando de vez en cuando había que tomar una decisión
importante o había que innovar algo, siempre había un hombre
cerca para resolver el problema -y domado convenientemente
por la publicidad feminazi para que no se sintiera superior por
hacerlo- completamente avergonzado de haber nacido con polla.
Y así, este NWO, este feminazismo, fue contaminando mentes
débiles (femeninas y también masculinas), a través de Disney,
MTV y sus mass-mierda, emponzoñando y destruyendo desde
dentro sociedades antaño sanas, y encumbrando a la cabeza de
las mismas a sus mujeres.
Muchos de nosotros debatíamos sobre que pasaría cuando
volviese la escasez; cuando el Mundo enfrentara un época de
crisis global, una crisis de supervivencia. Que harían estos seres
acostumbrados a la paguita por no hacer nada, por no pensar,
cuando hubiese un problema de verdad.
Y ese momento ha llegado. Se llama Ucrania. Con pocos o ningún
país en Occidente por conquistar, al feminazismo solo le queda
extenderse a Sudamérica (donde empieza a calar, aunque
todavía hay culturas muy marcadas por los valores tradicionales
que se resisten), África (una década o dos para intentar algo allí),
y el lejano sudeste asiático y Asia en general (quitando Japón,
caso aparte que merece miles de artículos independientes
debido a su ingeniería social radical), muy complejo y diferente.
Así que desde hace unos años, el feminazismo ha intentado
introducirse en su vecino más cercano, Rusia y sus países
satélites. La financiación de gentuza como Femen son la clara
muestra de ello. El NWO ha intentado entrar en la sociedad y
cultura rusas e inocular su mierda de nueva sociedad, incluyendo
cambio de roles y enorgullecimiento por ser homosexual.
Para su sorpresa, (no para los que sabemos algo de Historia,
conscientes de que la URSS ya había intentado la “liberación de
la mujer” al principio de la Revolución y la había abandonado
apresuradamente cuando intuyó el monstruo que estaba
generando) ha pinchado en hueso duro. Después de años de
acoso y derribo al núcleo duro del Este -Rusia-, el feminazismo
fijó sus ojos en un país cercano y que podía servir de laboratorio
para sus ideas anti-natura, como previo paso a la destrucción
total de la Madre Rusia. Ese país era Ucrania.
La “crisis” de Ucrania, que empezó como una manifestación más
o menos dirigida por lobbys occidentales para desestabilizar a
UN GOBIERNO DEMOCRÁTICO ELEGIDO EN LAS URNAS, pasó a
tener serias posibilidades de acabar en una guerra civil, y puede
terminar convirtiéndose en el mayor enfrentamiento entre
Occidente y Rusia desde el Fin de la Guerra Fría.
¿Cómo una manifestación puede acabar en una Guerra de esas
dimensiones? Fácil. Necesitas dos ingredientes fundamentales:
Prepotencia y completa ignorancia femenina, por un lado, e
inteligencia masculina magistral y dos cojones masculinos y
heterosexuales bien puestos, por el otro (DON VLADIMIR PUTIN).
Durante semanas, la Unión Europea, occidental y feminizada
como nadie (LA MUJER), se ha dedicado a avivar el fuego de un
polvorín, que como buena “mujer” no entiende ni tiene puta
idea en que consiste. Se ha dedicado, desde su prepotencia
sabelotodo y su porqueyovalguismo femenino de mujer tonta, a
darle garrotazos a un enjambre geopolítico demasiado
complicado para ella. Pensando que sabe, pensando que manda,
sobre un situación que desconoce y de la que no tiene ni puta
idea. Me jugaría una mano a que alguna de las mujeres que
pueblan los cargos administrativos y de poder de la UE no sabe
que es Crimea, ni mucho menos tiene puta o tenia puta idea
hasta que salió en los periódicos, de que en Ucrania hay dos
sensibilidades muy diferenciadas, la parte occidental pro-
europea y la oriental incluida Crimea, pro-rusa.
Al principio hicieron lo que suelen hacer… llorar, quejarse de una
situación, y mandar a los hombres beta y aborregados por
delante a luchar y sacrificarse por sus intereses. Así, todos
pudimos ver en la TV como en las manifestaciones y
concentraciones de Kiev, caían muertos por doquier; HOMBRES,
mientras FEMEN realizaba una de sus nauseabundas y
esperpénticas apariciones en París, lejos del sarao por si acaso.
Los hombres morían para meter a Ucrania en la UE y que el
feminazismo potenciara la hipergamia de sus mujeres. Hombres
beta ucranianos morían, para que hombres como nosotros
(normales y corrientes) pudiéramos ir en cuestión de unos meses
a Kiev o cualquier parte de Ucrania a follarnos Diosas por dos
duros (muchas más veces y mucho más sencillo de lo que es
ahora), aprovechando la hipergamia desatada de las ucranianas y
sus nuevos ideales igualitarios made in MTV-Disney que les dicen
que son como hombres y no pasa nada si se follan a 100 tíos
antes de los 30.
Modelo que propone la UE para Ucrania
Como buena mujer, la UE se vino arriba cuando el rival endeble y
beta acomplejado, cayó (el presidente Yanukovich dimite y se
va), y ya soñaba con pasearse por la calles de Kiev yendo de
compras al más puro estilo Sex in the City, viendo a miles de
mujeres renunciando a matrimonios sanos y jóvenes para
quemar su vida hasta los 40 de polla en polla, haciendo cábalas
sobre que cargos ministeriales les darían a las integrantes de
Femen, para poder pervertir y desnaturalizar una sociedad
tradicional y bien formada como la ucraniana.
Yanukovich, el Beta de la historia
Pero como la mujer no se caracteriza por tener una visión
amplia, ni inteligente ni mucho menos una visión estratégica a
medio o largo plazo, la UE se estaba regodeando con su éxito,
conseguido a base de “amenacitas” económicas (las paguitas y
las ayuditas son una constante en la vida de la mujer del siglo
XXI), cuando de tanto forzar y tocar los cojones, apareció EL
HOMBRE de la casa… LA RUSIA DE PUTIN.
Y es que cuando una mujer pretende tocarle los cojones a un
hombre de verdad, de los que cada vez hay menos (una pena),
pues pasan estas cosas. Al Sr. Putin, que no le gustan nada las
mariconadas (nunca mejor dicho) -y que cuatro zorritas criadas
en hogares desestructurados sin padre (las FEMEN) le
revolucionen el patio y le pretendan reventar sus sociedad- no
iba a permitir que encima le quitaran un punto tan estratégico
como Crimea, o dejar que el feminazismo y el NWO de occidente
se sentara a tan pocos km.
Así que como con las cosas de comer no se juega (algo que las
feminazis sabrían si de pequeñas hubieran callado su puta boca y
hubieran escuchado a su padre), pues ahora estamos con Rusia
movilizando a su ejército de HOMBRES, que tiene experiencia
bélica bastante reciente (van a una guerra por década), camino
de Ucrania, a defender su casa y su sociedad tradicional, en una
situación de vida o muerte y de subsistencia, con los cojones por
delante y con el convencimiento de que merece la pena por lo
que se lucha y si hay que morir se muere.
¿Y quién va a ir a enfrentarse al HOMBRE RUSO? ¿A quien va a
mandar la UE? ¿A la mujer? ¿Va ir ella? El Parlamento Ruso,
claramente de tendencia masculina tardó menos de 24h en
aprobar el envío de tropas. A ver cuantos días, a ver que
espectáculo de mierda, nos dan las feminazis de la UE con su
politiqueo feminazi de Bruselas. Que fácil era hacer leyes para
regalar ayuditas a los coñitos de Europa. Que fácil era proponer
leyes contra los hombres por unanimidad, porque al que se
atreviera a criticarlo se le tachaba de machista y se le callaba.
Éstas son las que nos van a salvar a los ucranianos, jur,jur,jur
Ahora tienen que votar, o deberían votar, si fueran coherentes y
lógicas, el envío de tropas a Ucrania. Ellas empezaron esta
mierda, levantando a la población de Ucrania Occidental contra
un GOBIERNO ELEGIDO DEMOCRÁTICAMENTE… Ahora que se
han puesto las cosas así, deberían ser consecuentes e ir hasta el
final, votar por el envío del ejército.
Voy a jugármela y a hacer predicciones, claro que puedo fallar,
pero mucho me extrañaría.
Las feminazis burócratas de Bruselas no van a votar por el envío
de un ejército europeo (por cierto, de hombres beta beta beta),
van aprobar medidas de castigo “económicas” que con el
tiempo, ni tendrán cojones de aplicar ni podrán aplicar. Van a
esperar a que al HOMBRE (Rusia de Putin) se le pase el calentón,
y luego irán a verlo a Moscú, a comerle la polla, porque como
buenas mujeres, se excitan con el ALFA y ningunean al BETA.
Ucrania es la primera Guerra del Feminazismo, es la primera vez
que el feminazismo no encuentra un país abonado previamente
para entrar vía mass-mierda y contaminar sus mentes. Lo más
cercano a sus ideales, o eso creen ellas, es la población
occidental de Ucrania (que aunque más abierta y pro-UE, lo
único que es, es anti-rusa, pero sigue siendo muchísimo más
tradicional que cualquier país occidental). El resto del país
representa lo que en Manosfera defendemos desde siempre…
Una sociedad de valores tradicionales, donde la basura progre y
feminazi no tiene cabida. Una sociedad dura, acostumbrada a la
crudeza de la realidad, y de la supervivencia.
Y frente a ella, la feminizada UE, yendo a proponerle a esa
sociedad que sus hijas se monten al carrusel de pollas hasta los
35 años, que nadie se case y tenga hijos de joven, y solo se
dedique a consumir. Y de paso que se anuncie la homosexualidad
como algo bueno, ¡Viva la Vida Loca! Progreso lo llaman.
Esto es un avance de lo que va a pasar cuando el lujo y la
comodidad se acaben, cuando haya escasez de recursos, cuando
haya que tomar decisiones rápidas y acertadas. Veremos qué
triunfa, si el bando con su burocracia protocharo feminazi
acostumbrada a vivir en la abundancia, con cero eficiencia y
rapidez en sus decisiones y con unos hombres en su ejército
desmotivados y/o con mentalidad beta -que en el caso de volver
a casa tienen altas probabilidades de encontrarse a otro
follándose a su mujer y ser denunciados falsamente por maltrato
y desprendidos de sus bienes y de sus hijos- o el otro bando
acostumbrado a la precariedad de la vida, a la dureza de la
Naturaleza, con un ejército de HOMBRES acostumbrados a la
guerra y motivados para luchar por defender su hogar, donde
una mujer de verdad tradicional que les respeta y les ama, le
espera junto con sus hijos, bien limpios y cuidados.
El ALFA
Por lo pronto, Rusia ha mandado tanques, aviones y submarinos.
El Sr. Putin lo tiene claro, lo tenía claro desde hace meses. A ver
que hacen ahora las feminazis de Bruselas…
Pueden mandar a Femen, o las asociaciones feministas, o las
charos funcionarias, o cualquier mujer… Como somos todos
iguales e igualas… que digo, ¡Ellas son mucho mejor! lo llevan
diciendo años en la TV los anuncios y series. Pues que arreglen
ellas esto.
¿O ahora ya no hay Igualdad? ¿Ahora mejor los roles
tradicionales, no? En Ucrania ya han llamado a los reservistas,
HOMBRES DE HASTA 40 AÑOS.
En Europa ya veremos… Conmigo que no cuenten. YA HE
COMPRADO PALOMITAS, Y ME ESTOY DESCOJONANDO DE LA
RISA._


----------



## DonLimpio (12 Mar 2022)

Copio pego de la página 716-722, todavía me estoy descojonando desde ayer que lo leí:

*McFolleteo*

"Bienvenida a McFolleteo. Mi nombre es Salomón. ¿Que
desea?"
"Muy buenas. Póngame una ración de Big MaloteCiclado, con
tres meses de relaciones sexuales sin faldas y a lo loco. Póngale
un poco de autoestima. Y por favor no le ponga mala conciencia
ni consecuencias".
"Lo siento, pero no nos queda autoestima. ¿Quiere que le ponga
una porción de racionalización por tan sólo un Euro?"
"Ok, está bien. Que sea tamaño gigante por favor".
"Gracias. Pase por ventanilla para recoger su pedido".
Ahí tenemos a nuestra protagonista, caminando por esos
caminos del Señor, a su aire. Es joven, guapa, independiente y
tiene todo el tiempo del mundo. Recurre a McFolleteo cuando
tiene hambre. Hace lo mismo cuando está triste, alegre, sola,
acompañada, feliz, infeliz, emocionada, necesitada, asustada,
fuerte, débil, deprimida, de mal humor, alegre, eufórica, etc.
Toda o ninguna razón del mundo es buena porque ella está
siendo "fiel a sí misma". Cada dos o tres meses (esta suele ser la
media en la que suele acudir a su McFolleteo) pide lo mejor o
más emocionante de su menú (porque ella es muuuuy selectiva).
También se toma las Cocacolas, Sprites, o postres que vienen con
el menú, pero no come tanto como otras chicas, que no tienen
derecho a juzgarla.
Es joven y su metabolismo funciona a la perfección, por lo que
ahora es el momento de hacer caso a todo lo que le pida su
cuerpo sin consecuencias.
A la edad de 27, comienza a notar como esta dieta constante de
relaciones rápidas ya no le llena tanto como antes. Esos locales
de carteles fluorescentes con colores chillones, el servicio rápido
y presentación barata están bien para divertirse y pasar un buen
rato, pero ahora siente hambre de verdad, hambre de afecto
sano y empieza a mostrar signos de desnutrición emocional.
Tiene que haber algo más ahí afuera. Algo mejor, con más
sustancia.
Así que decide cambiar, se terminaron los novios de comida
rápida. Todo el mundo sabe que aquello fue una etapa de su vida
y no fue culpa suya, ya que es lo que te vende la sociedad,
nuestra cultura. Este tipo de locales se encuentran en cada
esquina, se anuncian en todas las televisiones, están idealizados
en los medios, y nadie le dijo lo malo que pueden llegar a ser
para la salud. Además todas las chicas están haciendo lo mismo,
así que ¿Cómo se podía esperar que ella hiciese otra cosa?
Ahora llegó el momento de probar un buen trozo de carne de
res, con vinito del bueno, y vive Dios que está convencida de que
se merece por lo menos un restaurante de cinco tenedores.
Así que esa noche se pega una buena ducha y se pone su mejor
perfume, esperando que el olor a fritanga de su larga década
frecuentando el McFolleteo no se note demasiado. Ella no sabe
cómo comportarse en un asador exclusivo pero no pasa nada, los
hombres siempre se lo han perdonado todo ya que ella es guapa
y lo vale.
Así que se viste sus mejores galas, y confiando en que puede
actuar como el tipo de mujer que ha estado toda su vida
cenando en restaurantes de lujo, se dirige hacia el que
probablemente es el mejor Asador de la ciudad. ¿Por qué no?
Ella lo vale y su amiga Michelle cenó allí la semana pasada (y eso
que Michelle no le llega a ella ni a la suela de los zapatos)
Con toda la confianza no merecida que puede jamás caber en
una persona y en un caso bastante patológico mezcla de
egocentrismo e inmadurez, se detiene en el parking del "Asador
Juan Pablo". Se da cuenta de que a la puerta del local hay una
cola bastante larga de gente que al parecer ya estaba allí con
bastante antelación. Ahí hay algo que no entiende.
La idiota de recepción le pregunta si tiene reserva. ¿Reserva?
¿Reserva de qué? ¿Cómo se atreve? Ella tiene una vagina y eso
ha sido más que suficiente hasta ahora, así que ¿Qué es lo que se
hace? Le responden que al parecer el Asador está completo y no
tiene mesas disponibles por lo menos durante unos cuantos
meses.
Ahora sí que la han puesto fuera de sus casillas. ¿Pero cómo
puede el Asador negarle una mesa? ¿Qué más da si ella ha
aparecido justo al horario de la cena (27 años en punto) y pidió la
mejor mesa? Ella se lo merece, se ha estado reservando
precisamente para este momento... Bueno, realmente no, pero
al menos siempre supo que el Asador estaba allí, aunque nunca
se hubiese tomado el tiempo para hacer una reserva. No es culpa
de ella.
Justo cuando se da media vuelta para marcharse, se da cuenta
de que tiene otro problema. Todavía tiene hambre. Así que
arranca y se acerca a otro McFolleteo, esta vez disgustada por
haber tenido que recurrir a eso. Pero ella ya ha cambiado, ya no
es la misma, así que decide probar algo diferente.
"Bienvenida a McFolleteo. Mi nombre es Salomón. ¿Que desea?"
"Uh, sí. Un Filet Mignon con salsa chimichurri por favor”.
"Er... Oiga aquí no tenemos de eso. Enséñeme las tetas”.
"Filete, por favor".
"Le puedo ofrecer tres meses de relaciones sexuales sin sentido
en el menú Big MaloteCiclado, y no ponerle mala conciencia ni
consecuencias si lo desea".
"Filete por favor".
"Oiga, ¿Quiere que le sirva a los tres meses de relaciones
sexuales sin sentido del Big MaloteCiclado o no?"
"Filete".
"Bueno venga. Pase por la ventanilla para recoger su menú y de
paso llévese un regalito para su hámster".
Nuestra protagonista continúa en este plan hasta que un buen
día cumple 30 años y se da cuenta finalmente de que nunca le
van a dar mesa en el Asador. Al final termina conformándose con
que un Hombrecillo Beta Carapadre la lleve cada noche a un
restaurante de comida china que está bastante bien de precio.
No es el Asador que se merece, pero es mucho mejor que el
imbécil de Salomón y su McFolleteo. Al menos el chino tiene
cubiertos de verdad.
Una noche se encuentra en internet con el post de un blog
titulado "Novios de comida rápida" y eso la altera bastante. Ella
no es así como la pintan, ella es diferente, especial y única. ¿Qué
derecho tiene el autor a pensar que la conoce o atreverse a
describir lo que ha pasado en su vida? Él no la conoce de nada,
no conoce su historia, no conoce su interior. No puede juzgar sus
acciones en base a lo que otras chicas han hecho simplemente
porque ella ha hecho lo mismo y terminó exactamente en la
misma situación. No puede decirle qué tipo de persona es, o
predecir su futuro. Ella es diferente a todas las demás. Ella es
fuerte, independiente y adulta.
Esa noche sale a la carretera, todavía bastante alterada por lo
que acaba de descubrir y decepcionada porque todavía no ha
conseguido lo que se merecía en la vida. Con su novio Carapadre
en casa preguntándose dónde diablos se ha metido, pasa por
delante del Asador que tiene las puertas cerradas. Cegada por la
ira e impulsada por la emoción, decide realizar un cambio brusco
en su vida. Esta vez es un cambio radical. Va a hacer las cosas
bien y a disfrutar de lo que se merece porque ella lo vale. Su
hámster de racionalización la ayuda a escoger el destino y la lleva
a un lugar donde nunca ha estado. Un lugar nuevo, paradisiaco,
justo lo que necesitaba. Esta vez está convencida de que allí
obtendrá lo que merece.
Y tiene toda la razón.
"Bienvenida a McFolleteo. Mi nombre es Salomón. ¿Que desea?"
"Filete, por favor".


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Mar 2022)

Arriba


----------



## Zeal (16 Mar 2022)

Muy buen recopilatorio.
Personalmente yo recomiendo un clásico llamado *El arte de tratar con las mujeres* de *Arthur Schopenhauer*.














Arthur Schopenhauer - El Arte de Tratar Con Mujeres


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





Esta es la única versión integra que vale la pena porque la nueva de Alianza solo son frases sacadas de contexto.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (17 Mar 2022)

Zeal dijo:


> Muy buen recopilatorio.
> Personalmente yo recomiendo un clásico llamado *El arte de tratar con las mujeres* de *Arthur Schopenhauer*.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985571
> ...



Tiene buena pinta, me lo voy a descargar.


----------



## Matriz_81 (17 Mar 2022)

"*¿De dónde ha salido todo esto? No creo que detrás de todo se esconda una conspiración para lograr el declive y destrucción de la sociedad, pero una buena parte de lo que ha sucedido parece el resultado de aplicarle a la mentalidad colectiva cierto toque marxista*." (Página 13 del blog misandria).

Discrepo.


----------



## DonLimpio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## DonLimpio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## DonLimpio (1 Abr 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/esther-vilar-destroza-pulveriza-a-plaster.1734768/#


----------



## DonLimpio (22 Abr 2022)

Frases sobre las mujeres - Proverbia


Recopilación de frases célebres, proverbios, refranes y dichos populares sobre las mujeres.




proverbia.net


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Jul 2022)

Arriba


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (18 Jul 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Arriba



@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos el segundo enlace no puede ser por mediafire o algo así? Joder, no me hace mucha gracia poner mi cuenta de jewgle ahí para descargar nada.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Jul 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


>



Gran verdad.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (26 Ago 2022)

Ahora más que nunca es importante que esto rule por todos los sitios.


----------



## Black War Greymon (26 Ago 2022)

El enlace 2 está oculto?


----------



## Pivi06 (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 Sep 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> El enlace 2 está oculto?



Solucionado. Descargadlo rápido antes de que lo eliminen.

Corpus Atiquense A4 (mediafire.com) 

Corpus Atiquense A6 (mediafire.com)


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (17 Dic 2022)

Up


----------

